# vermeer 605 m super m and jd 568



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

all you guys on here that run these what have you noticed about your core in your bales ive done everything i can and even talked to the service department at vermeer and they dont have a solution and my hay wont keep in the bales even if its bone dry when baled


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

What type of hay? Is it cured before you bale or just reading dry?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

its as cured as cured gets its so dry sometimes it makes so much dust i cant see the baler and the bales out of this 605 m wont keep at all every one will mold and the core is nowhere near consistent sometimes its as small as a melon and sometimes its a 3 foot star and everything in between
im about ready to trade it for a 568 deere


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there a density difference between the core and the outer of the bales? I've wondered at what speed I should feed the begining of the bale, with the hesston rounder I had to feed it fast to get both sides filled (before I read about the twin twinky windrows) and that old baler didn't make a very dense bale compared to my 605 Super J but still had very little if any mold in the bales. I guess what i am getting at is if the core is soft could it be drawing in moisture?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with my 605sm. Last year it was new and I had the adjusters for the core loose like they reccomend and we tightened them up this year. It will make bricks when you set the density up. Haven't had any problems with the core spoiling. I would almost bet if you had a 568 running along side it in the same field the bales from that one would have molding cores too. Good Luck!


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i talked to a guy and he owns a 567 and a 568 and he said his core is consistantly the size of a softball 
mine are not i know for a fact that the core is not wrapping its wadding up and then wrapping tight around it im running the pressure right up to the red and my gauge is leaking and still i dont get consitant results and when i kick them out they are so hard you cant stab them yet still the squat afer a month or 2
i complained to the dealer and they were no help at all its very frustrating to see good bales squat a month after you bale them even vermeer service guys said that short of upgrading it with the super m service kit theres nothing more i can do 
im even running the net brake so tight that sometimes it wont start wrapping and i have to wait and push the button again out old j we traded never did this i blame the soft core and i hope the factory will make it right but im not hopeful about it since my dealer didnt turn any of my complaints in on my serial # still waiting on day #2 for the regional manager to call me back and getting madder and madder by the minute


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you watching the density gauge and ever notice it not going up on some bales as you make the bale?Should go up as soon as core is made.If your center core is larger then normal about 8" then then density cylinder is not retracting or has no pressure on it until chamber is full.

Sounds to me that there is contamination in the density oil system.It is closed system.I would bet there is some contamination in the system and it is getting stuck in the valve that sets your density.

I had this happen and we replaced the valve.There was a small piece of rubber that would get in valve and have no density for awhile then it would work fine for awhile.

I KNOW they had a few SM's that had this problem and factory service dept knew what my problem was and how to fix it right away.

Makes me wonder if your service man knows his stuff?Or doesn't call in to factory to help solve a problem?


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

Our 604M works gr8 for a bale core, maybe worth charging the density cuircit as this is closed loop, get the dealer to do this.

Madsnake


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

As far as the mold goes,are your stems dry?You can have dust and bone dry leaves but still have wet hay.I would get a moisture tester and check them I would bet they are wetter then you think they are.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

My gauge always goes up almost right away unless your in a tiny windrow and the dealer I bought it from isn't supporting my troubles and a call to the factory has so far went unanswered I'm going to call again and bend their ears some more and get this solved or I'm trading for a deere


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I think your dealer is jacking you around. I have had nothing but good luck with factory support. A guy from Vermeer came by last year to check and adjust some things on my baler without me asking. He said the vermeer engineeering department regularly goes out to the field to see what is really going on with there products. I was really inpressed. I had the main slip clutch start slipping too much a few weeks ago and my dealer called the factory. Even though it was out of warranty Vermeer replaced it including the service call and dealer labor at no charge. If it were green I know I wouldn't have had the support. (and I have green blood with a green dealer 3 miles away compared to my Vermmer guy who is 25 miles away) My advice is find a Vermeer dealer who has a good relationship with the company or try a 568.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the last time I was by my Vermeer dealer's lot he still had four JD568 balers that had been traded in for 605 Super M balers. I could check to see if he still has them.

I have probably baled close to 100000 bales with 605 M and Super M balers and have never had any core problems.

If hay is dry it is pretty hard for it not to keep. If the core is not keeping it is pretty obvious it was to wet. Also most of the time "here" if we have mold it was already in the windrow before it was baled.

We buy a new SP John Deere windrower every other year somtimes every year. Trust me when I say I wouldn't count on there service to be any better.
On a Vermeer baler problem I would call the factory and ask for Phil or Jerry in engineering.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i know the hay is dry when i bale it but when they are so hard you cant stab them out of the baler then in a month when you try to stab them they are loose as can be and egg shaped 
i know my dealer is jacking me around but its 10 miles to his dealership or 30 or 45 or 150
vermeer never came by to ask me if things were ok around here or i would tell him how my dealer wouldnt warranty my leaky tire i had from day one or the driveshaft that they bent when i took it in for updates or the rubber drive roller that i paid for and had to fight to get my money back when the factory said it was covered
his only solution for the bales looking the way they do is run more pressure so its all the way to the red and they still get smooshy


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm from Australia and in all the new equipment we have bough, John Deere 9200, Case Ih 2588, vermeer is the only company to call use when we bought the 604M and see how its going, the 604M is not even one payment on a new artic tractor or big combine.

Madsnake


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Baler/product/environment. If the bale is so tight you can't stab it core included and the wrap is tight how can you blame the baler? If your not storing them in standing water then the environment should have little effect. How about the product? Whlat type are you baling? Does this happen on stocks grass alfalfa? You seem set upon JD so do it! If that solves the problem Great! If not you've eliminated one variable and someone else has a good baler. Good luck if you find the solution please let us know


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow,your dealer must suck.

I would call vermeer and ask for your district rep.I have a hard time believing Vermeer hasn't taken care of you already.

Vermeer factory guys have been here numerous times doing up dates at no charge.Some after warranty.Vermeer has impressed me over the yrs with their service and standing behind their product.There has been problems but they have ALWAYS taken care of them.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Get a probe, pull samples from your squatty bales and send to a lab for me moisture analysis. Then have JD bring out a baler to demo in a side by side with your M. Let the folks at Vermeer know about it so they can be there to help. I can't say for sure without being on your yard, but I would be willing to bet that your hay had enough stem moisture to cause it to spoil. Leaves dusting out are no indicator of dry hay. I have honestly never seen a baler cause spoilage in cured out hay, regardless of the brand. I have owned both of the balers you are talking about. They are both good machines that have weak points but service behind the yellow ones has been far superior to JD. Do you think you and your green baler will be a priority when the combines start rolling?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

well....I know you say it's dry when baled but the only time I've had what you're describing (hard as a rock when baled/soft or loose later on) is when the hay was still a little wet and it heated.

Other possibility is you have em so tight to start with, when they sweat later the moisture has no where to go.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

well the factory wants to send out some techs to look at it running in the field im not sure what they will say but they seem committed to fix it
i do hate to trade since this one is paid for and its our 3rd vermeer baler forst was an h put 9k on it then a j with 18k then this m and out dealer wont support it


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Who is your dealer so i know not to go there?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

Brians farm supply in lineville
They are terrible at support after the sale not to mention there are several updates I never even knew about until this week


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Why does it tend to be the closer the dealer the worse the support? The JD dealer 60 miles away goes out of his way to help me but the BT dealer 12 miles away can't pick up the blankin Phone and call me back!!!


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

I have the same problem
vermeer 10 miles case IH 13 miles deere 20 and 30 miles and the ferret dealer 30 miles away is the only one who seemed interested in calling back or trying to find what I'm looking for


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just another thought for you to check.The stop didn't happened to get flipped around that holds up the pivoting arm on the belts.That would make your centers soft.I've heard of this happening on somene elses baler.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

swmnhay are you talking about the pivot on the bale size arms cuz that was the last year of the m and all the super m balers mine is early enough it dont have that particular option


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The arm on inside of baler that keeps the tension on belts.It should go up as you open the door and then there is a thingy you turn on left side to hold it up as you let down door to release tension from belts.I don't think the door will lock with this flipped around but I heard of this happening.So if it was flipped around you wouldn't have tention on belts until you go about a 3' bale.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

ok i get you now and mine dont have one of those i have a clevis looking think that used to mount on the twine box on the left side until it got into the tension arms now i carry it in the toolbox
my springs are even drawn down within 3/4 of an inch those belts are tight from the start but i still cant explain it doing what its doing


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh yep the M's had that stop and they changed that on the SM's

My bet would be contamination or a faulty valve in the hyd tension system.

With door open where does pressure gauge read?And where does size of bale read also?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

the gauge is running almost all the way to the red you cant stab them when they come out but in about a month they turn to crap


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another possibility,there could be air in the syatem.


----------



## stonegrownllc (Jul 31, 2011)

I bet your hay is to wet, if it was bone dry it isn't going to mold. Sounds like your dealer might not know what he is doing, hopefully the factory gets back to you. My dad runs a 605 SM and I have seen all of them run and as far as I am concerned you won't find a round baler that will run with a 605 SM.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

the territory manager is coming wednesday so well see what happends to my m
i got offered 4k to trade to a 2008 568 and that includes a new driveshaft complete with slip clutch a new net pan and both rolls and a brush in the net application thing


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would rethink that trade in price. I'd love to buy your for that price! Dealer here getting a couple 605SM 40K BALES wants 14 K $$$


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

Nitram make me an offer ill tell you all the details you want to know


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is that what he is allowing you for it or the "to boot" price?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

My baler and 4k but 2500 is parts
I figure 1500 to trade and 2500 for parts they eat the labor and set it up
It seems low but the m has a bad reputation around here for some reason and no different color dealers want them because of it


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

well today is the day we find out how screwed we are since the vermeer guy is going to be here this afternoon supposedly so ill let you guys know what happends


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Very curious how it went down with the Vermeer rep. Obviously not well based on your new purchase. Can we have details?

farmer2


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm cuirious also why you had the soft centers?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't have the split belt tightener like the sm so it had lots of room to wad the hay before it started to wrap the layers around it sometimes it would be 8 in sometimes 2 feet


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

I called prolly 10 dealers nobody has heard of this problem even had a guy from the factory check it out and nothing was wrong
Local john deere dealer was much more helpful


----------

